
German parliament votes to legalise gay marriage - rbanffy
http://uk.businessinsider.com/german-bundestag-votes-for-gay-marriage-law-merkel-opposes-2017-6
======
iMerNibor
..and right after voted to pass a law against free speech :)
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-40444354](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-40444354)
(companies will be very careful and delete everything that could potentially
not be legal)

Quite a coincidence this happened right after, if you were cynical you might
assume they did this on purpose..

